# Repro 1 & 5 crashed in Vienna Ensemble Pro 5



## dhlkid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi

I download the u-he Repro 5 Beta, installed both Repro 1 Demo & Repro 5 Beta in my 10.8.x Mac, but it crashed in Vienna Ens Pro 5, and GUI didnt show up if I open it in Cubase.

Anyome having the problem?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

Please let Urs know here...
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewt...id=7236f1c62a40e69391f51b5c635ffb2d&start=630


----------

